# SE I review material



## naty_j (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone have these books for sale:

246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems (SEPPM3), 3rd Edition

Structural Engineering PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions, 6th Edition (Kaplan)

Civil &amp; Structural Engineering Seismic Design Review for the PE Exam, 6th Edition (Kaplan)

Civil &amp; Structural Engineering Design of Reinforced Concrete Structures Review for the PE Exam, 4th Edition (Kaplan)

Timber Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams

Concrete Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams

Bridge Design for the Civil and Structural PE Exams

345 Solved Seismic Design Problems

thanks!


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 14, 2010)

naty_j said:


> Does anyone have these books for sale:
> 
> 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems (SEPPM3), 3rd Edition
> 
> ...


I'll have to check on the others, but I definitely have 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems.


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 14, 2010)

I checked and while I do have the Kaplan books, I need them for this October. I'm finished with the 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems though if you'd like it. $50 including shipping?


----------



## McEngr (Jul 14, 2010)

parthurvt said:


> I checked and while I do have the Kaplan books, I need them for this October. I'm finished with the 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems though if you'd like it. $50 including shipping?


Is it IBC or UBC based?


----------



## parthurvt (Jul 15, 2010)

McEngr said:


> parthurvt said:
> 
> 
> > I checked and while I do have the Kaplan books, I need them for this October. I'm finished with the 246 Solved Structural Engineering Problems though if you'd like it. $50 including shipping?
> ...


UBC


----------



## naty_j (Jul 21, 2010)

how useful would you say the "246 solved problems" is for the SEI?


----------

